# compte rendu



## Jorge mario

*Salut,*

Est-ce que vous pourriez me dire si en plus de "Reseña", il y a une autre traduction  de "*compte rendu*" en Spagnol?

*Merci* *á* *l'avance!*

*Hola,*

¿Alguien podría decirme si además de "reseña", hay otra traducción de "*compte rendu"* en Español?

Gracias de antemano


*Corrigez mes erreurs s'il* *vous* *plaît.*


----------



## totor

también *informe, acta, información, crítica*, según el larousse.


----------



## Jorge mario

totor said:


> también *informe, acta, información, crítica*, según el larousse.


 

*Merci de m'avoir aidé*

*Bonne chance!*


----------



## totor

disculpa, jorge mario, pero no había visto esto:



Jorge mario said:


> *Salut,*
> 
> *Corrigez mes erreurs s'il* *vous* *plaît.*



merci *à* l'avance.


----------



## Jorge mario

totor said:


> disculpa, jorge mario, pero no había visto esto:
> 
> 
> 
> merci *à* l'avance.


 

*Ne vous inquietez pas, et merci une fois de plus!*


----------



## lembisico

Hola, 



totor said:


> merci *à* l'avance.




Merci *d'*avance !

"à l'avance" (avant le moment fixé pour son excécution)
Ex. : préparer ses valises à l'avance.

"d'avance" (avant un moment quelconque)
Ex. : payer d'avance.

"en avance" (avant le temps fixé, l'horaire prévue)

Ciaoo


----------



## PBPM

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
¿Cómo dirían "compte-rendu de la réunion"?

¿"Acta/Informe DE la junta"?

¡Gracias!


----------



## rotor

Necesitamos contexto ya que acta de una reunión de socios sería *proces-verbal* (de l'assemblee generale ...)


----------



## PBPM

Estoy preguntando por una expresión en español...


----------



## rotor

Si, ya. Pero yo sin contexto no te puedo ayudar más.


----------



## Tina.Irun

PBPM said:


> ¿Cómo dirían "compte-rendu de la réunion"?
> 
> ¿"Acta/Informe DE la junta"?
> 
> ¡Gracias!


 
Es Acta de la Reunión


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para mí, *Tina*, el *acta *de una reunión sería lo que dice *Rotor*: *procès-verbal*.

Creo que hay que tomar *compte-rendu* como *rapport*, es un documento más informal que el acta de la reunión y, desde luego, menos vinculante. 

Por lo tanto, si se trata de un documento informal, *PBPM*, yo diría sencillamente *informe*.


----------



## yserien

*COMPTE* RENDU, subst. masc.
Rapport détaillé sur une œuvre artistique, un ouvrage, un événement. _Compte rendu de conseil d'administration. __Des comptes-rendus (sic) de livres dans le Supplément littéraire du Times_ (DU BOS, _Journal, _1922, p. 152) :

[1. ... la critique des journaux, tantôt niaise, tantôt furieuse, jamais indépendante, a, par ses mensonges et ses camaraderies effrontées, dégoûté le bourgeois de ces utiles guide-ânes qu'on nomme *comptes rendus* de salons.
BAUDELAIRE, _Salon, _1845, p. 4.(tlf i)
Informe, coincido con Victor, que se rinde cuenta de algo,que se da a conocer, en suma que se informa.


----------



## PBPM

Ok, informe, gracias por el sustantivo. Mi duda residía más bien en la preposición, ¿la expresión completa sería "informe de la reunión/junta"?
Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Víctor Pérez said:


> Para mí, *Tina*, el *acta *de una reunión sería lo que dice *Rotor*: *procès-verbal*.
> 
> Creo que hay que tomar *compte-rendu* como *rapport*, es un documento más informal que el acta de la reunión y, desde luego, menos vinculante.
> 
> Por lo tanto, si se trata de un documento informal, *PBPM*, yo diría sencillamente *informe*.


 
Si es un reunión informal, está claro que es  "informe de reunión" pero si es una junta (como lo había entendido, a lo mejor por error), pondría    "acta de la reunión".

Evitaría "rapport" que es perfectamente sustituible por informe.


----------



## PBPM

Uuy, ya me confundieron... Se trata de una junta del Consejo de Alumnos de una universidad, de una asociación de estudiantes (reconocida), para tratar temas relativos a la institución.


----------



## Tina.Irun

PBPM said:


> Uuy, ya me confundieron... Se trata de una junta del Consejo de Alumnos de una universidad, de una asociación de estudiantes (reconocida), para tratar temas relativos a la institución.


 
Si es tan formal como esta muestra, es Acta de la Reunión/Junta...
En caso contrario, pon Informe de la Reunión/Junta....

http://www.uco.es/organiza/departam.../Acta_provisional_ 6 Alicante 12 Dic 2007.pdf


----------



## yserien

Procès verbal a aussi un sens qui se rapproche à celui de compte-rendu (**):*.* _Pext. _Écrit relatant ce qui a été dit ou fait dans une réunion, une assemblée ou une circonstance officielle. _Procès-verbal de séance, de réunion; approuver le procès-verbal.(TLFi)(**) autre que le policier,judiciaire._


----------



## sofiwichu

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
*Compte rendu d'interrogation*

Es el título de un documento o extracto que proviene del "Fichier Central des Dispositions de dernières volontés". El documento recoge el nombre y apellidos de una persona fallecida, su fecha de nacimiento, el nombre del cónyuge y las inscripciones realizadas en ese registro a su nombre.
Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## sofiwichu

¿Podría ser "Certificado de últimas voluntades"? Sé que literalmente no tiene nada que ver, pero:
*Compte rendu d'interrogation:* Da los datos de la persona fallecida, el sexo, la fecha y lugar de nacimiento, el cónyuge y la fecha de fallecimiento. Todo esto junto al nombre del notario que realizó una inscripción en ese registro de ultimas voluntades.
*Certificado de ultimas voluntades:* El documento que acredita si una persona ha otorgado testamento/s y ante que notario/s.


----------



## idithun

Ici, ils traduisent par "informe por solicitud".
Mais il s'agit bien des informations (compte-rendu) délivrées par le "Registro General de Actos de _Últimas Voluntades"_ lorsque celui-ci a été interrogé pour obtenir le "Certificado de últimas voluntades" d'un défunt.


----------



## eleni77

compte-rendu de la réunion = *reporte* de la reunión

*informe* aussi va bien.


----------



## utrerana

Acabo de ver en mi libro de francés la siguiente frase ( el tema es el mundo del trabajo) :
"Rédigez le compte rendu d'une séance de travail."
Mi intento:
"Redacte la información de una sesión de trabajo"
Pero eso así en español me suena muy raro y también me lo parece al usar reseña como he leido a lo largo del hilo.
Y otra duda ¿ por qué usa compte rendu?¿ No puede decirse: rédigez una séance de travail?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No sé por qué las propuestas del diccionario te parecen extrañas. Me parecen a mí totalmente adaptadas.


> rédigez una séance de travail


No significa nada. Une séance es una sesión. ¿Significa algo en español: redacte una sesión? No. ¿verdad?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## utrerana

Cintia hola:
Las propuestas del diccionario me parecen extraordinarias, es más, ya no puedo estudiar sin consultarlas de forma contínua, es sólo que no entiendo el uso de "compte rendu" en esa frase, ¡se nota que soy estudiante!
Para mí tiene sentido decir en español : redacta una sesión de un psicólogo en la que el enfermo bla bla bla..., al igual que lo tiene el decir "redacte una sesión de trabajo en la que....", "redacte una sesión de step"
No obstante estaré equivocada o será que pienso en español y me cuesta horrores hacerlo en francés, de ahí que muchas cosas me parezcan "extrañas".
Un saludo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Utrerana:

Creo que simplemente no has entendido de qué se trata. Por los ejemplos que das, parece que confundes el "compte rendu" con algo que se va a hacer y tienes que idear, redactar, concebir. Pero no es eso.

Se trata simplemente de redactar el informe detallado de algo que ha tenido lugar. Por eso lo más adecuado sería traducirlo por "informe", ya que efectivamente con el documento que elaboras informas de lo que ha ocurrido durante la sesión de trabajo. No hay creatividad, no hay que inventar nada. Hay que recoger fielmente lo que que allí se dijo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pinairun

Utrerana, ¿no te vale "redacte un *informe *(o acta, si es algo más serio) de la sesión de trabajo"?


----------



## utrerana

Muchas gracias Gévy. Lo apunto ahora mismo.
Un saludo.

Pina claro que me vale pero he de entender por qué se pone y ahora lo entiendo, tengo tantas y tantas confusiones... Es lo que ha dicho Gévy había entendido mal el sentido, como me ocurre muchísimas veces.
¡Besitos Pinairun!


----------



## Pinairun

utrerana said:


> Pina claro que me vale pero he de entender por qué se pone y ahora lo entiendo, tengo tantas y tantas confusiones... Es lo que ha dicho Gévy había entendido mal el sentido, como me ocurre muchísimas veces.
> ¡Besitos Pinairun!



Te comprendo, te comprendo.
Un beso.


----------

